# dpr test harness...



## lilgreydentwagen (Sep 13, 2005)

i made a test harness for my dpr so i can adjust my mixture and i can't get a reading on my meter. the fuse in it is still good. and when i test it on the voltage setting i have 7.5 volts between the two test wires. i know i have it wired right too. could the dpr itself be bad? is there a way to check it?


----------



## WaterWheels (Aug 14, 2005)

*Re: dpr test harness... (lilgreydentwagen)*

You are not testing voltage but rather miliamperes (mA). So you have to set the multimeter for that kind of testing and at the correct scale. Some reasons of it not to work are, connected backwards, harness made wrong and dead battery in the multimeter.


----------



## lilgreydentwagen (Sep 13, 2005)

*Re: dpr test harness... (WaterWheels)*

i figured it out. the mixture was so rich it wasnt reading on the meter. i set it to a little battery voltage and leaned it out until it started to search.


----------

